# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Foro bonito foro lentito

## rave

Desde hace un par de días el foro me va muy lento, incluso a veces ni se llegan a cargar las páginas.

¿os pasa a vosotros?

----------


## MagNity

mira, hoy me está pasando esto. Llevo el tema a moderación para ver la posible causa. gracias

----------


## lalogmagic

por si les sirve hoy me apareció este error.

*Fatal error*: Out of memory (allocated 524288) (tried to allocate 412052 bytes) in */home/magiapot/public_html/vbseo.php* on line *1392*

Y ha estado muy complicado conectarme.

Saludos.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

Ahora me he dado cuenta de lo lento que esta , me llevo unos 15 minutos poder enviarle un mensaje a eidan jeje

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

La verdad, es que hay veces, que no me logra conectar la web. Se llevo mucho tiempo cargando, y al final dice que o no se ha encontrado, o que se ha reinicado o nosequé.

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Gracias a todos por los comentarios, del hosting han subido la memoria del servidor y piensan que ahora debería ir bien. Por favor si siguen si siguen notando que va lento o cualquier problema comentenlo aquí.

----------


## rave

El foro ya va a su velocidad habitual. Gracias!

----------


## Iban

¡Tema resuelto!

----------

